# ASPC and DNA Lookup



## amysue (Jul 28, 2013)

I was wondering...if I pay to have a mare DNA tested with the ASCP would the registry dept. Release the results to me? I ask because I believe that I read somewhere that the AMHA would run a DNA sequence against their database and see if the horse tested had registered/ recorded parents. So I wondered if the AMHR/ASPC would do that too. I am just curious as to whether or not a small Shetland pony that I bought a while back is registered. Her owner said that she was said to be registered, but never came with her papers. It is not a big deal, as she is an AWESOME child's pony, my students love her, and that is what I bought her for. It would just be fun to see who her parents are and where she came from (if they were in fact registered). I know that I cannot register her now, as she is over three years old, and I would have no way of acquiring signatures and certificates, but I would love to know her background. I know that you do not ride the papers, so it is not an endeavor that I need to take on if it requires a ton of paperwork and a king's ransom to pay the fees, just curious really. Any info would be sincerely appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Minimor (Jul 28, 2013)

Even if ASPC can/will run DNA that way--and I don't know that they can--it is doubtful that you would find anything. DNA is not required in ASPC/AMHR, though there are some horses that have been DNA tested. I would expect that there is a very low percentage of registered horses that have DNA done and so it would be very doubtful that you would get a match, even if your pony was originally registered.


----------



## amysue (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I thought shetlands had to be DNA tested. But I may be reading the work order wrong. Thanks.


----------



## Minimor (Jul 28, 2013)

They must be DNA tested if they are not registered before the end of their yearling year. Since many breeders make sure they register their ponies as weanlings or yearlings there are many registered Shetlands that do not have DNA done.


----------



## amysue (Jul 29, 2013)

I understand now. Thank you.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jul 31, 2013)

Even with AMHA... I don't believe the technology is advanced enough to be given a sample of the horse and then match it to papers. The only way some breeds can do that is with a microchip.

DNA can, however, tell you if the horse is related to two specific known parents...


----------



## Minimor (Jul 31, 2013)

It's been done in other breeds--with bloodtyping--a blind sample was sent into the saddlebred registry and was run through their database and they came up with a match to a particular mare. I don't know if they coils have identified her parents that way but because she was registered and had her blood type on file they were able to make the match (until the test was run no one knew who she was, people simply suspected that she was a saddlebred). I don't know if AMHA or ASPC can match up a blind sample to a registered DNA'd horse or not.


----------



## amysue (Aug 3, 2013)

I thought that I read in the Miniature Horse World issue not too long ago that they would so something to that effect if desired, for a fee of course. I have to go back and look. Thank you for the help.

*Update: I looked in the last issue of MHW magazine, and in the article entitled "DNA Unraveled" by Melissa Powell it said that if a foal was registered, he/she could be DNA tested and ran as a comparison to the parents (as long as they were tested). I will have to call the AMHR on Monday and inquire about this. I know that they do not require DNA, but I do know that the sire was tested, as the woman I bought my little mare from knows his name, but forgot the dams name. Fingers crossed.


----------

